# Wie hausautomation nachrüsten?



## Bensen83 (17 September 2011)

Hallo, würde gerne in einem Haus  eine Automation. Nachrüsten, ohne Kabel nachrüsten zu müssen. Also 230V Bus. Mit panel usw.  Was gibts denn da so für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Leitmayr (17 September 2011)

*d-lan*

hallo zusammen,
des einzige das mir jetzt auf anhieb einfällt ne siemenslogo (OBA07)mit erweiterung und dan des lan über d-lan (übersstromnetz)zur nächsten schicken und das touchdiplay halt auch an lan anbinden (bin mir nicht sicher ob des geht (ich weis blos ma kann ds irgendwie mit der logo über ethernet verbinden ))
mfg.
sebastian
P.s. wenn ich falschlieg tut mir das schrecklich leid:sm24:


----------



## blimaa (17 September 2011)

Hallo

Das schreit doch nach http://www.aizo.com/de/ oder http://www.digitalstrom.org/.
Selber kenne ich es auch nicht, klingt aber sehr interessant.


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2011)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das schreit doch nach http://www.aizo.com/de/ oder http://www.digitalstrom.org/.
> Selber kenne ich es auch nicht, klingt aber sehr interessant.



DigitalStrom ist ne Marketingblase ... die anfangs genannten -günstigen- 
Preise haben sich als nicht machbar erwiesen und schlimmer noch,
es besteht für alle, die selbst an das System Hand anlegen wollen
Schulungspflicht - d.h. man muss ein Zertifikat nachweisen. Es ist also
ein Lehrbeispiel für Protektionismus.

Lies einfach bei www.knx-user-forum.de   weiter, da wird das Thema 
diskutiert.

Zur Eingangsfrage:

Es ist tatsächlich ein Problem ein "altes" System ohne Änderungen
in der Verkabelung zur modernisieren.

PL - also Powerline wird nur noch von BUSCH-JÄGER angeboten und
bei FUNK gibt es nur 2 Bidirektionale Systeme.

UNIDIREKTIONAL:  INSTA-Gruppe etc.     man bekommt niemals eine Rückmeldung für einen Schaltvorgang

BIDIREKTIONAL:  HAGER, SIEMENS GAMMA - Rückmeldekanal vorhanden, aber man muss speziell bei GAMMA komplett auf SIEMENS-Taster wechseln, sonst macht das keinen Spass.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2011)

Xcomfort von Moeller ist auch ein sehr interessantes System. Ist ein bidirektionales Funk-System mit Routing. Als Ergänzung / Visualisierung würde ich dir zu IP-Symcon raten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Xcomfort von Moeller ist auch ein sehr interessantes System. Ist ein bidirektionales Funk-System mit Routing. Als Ergänzung / Visualisierung würde ich dir zu IP-Symcon raten.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter




IP-Symcon ist gut ... da gehe ich mit.

Generell bei Moeller habe ich das Problem, das die mal schnell über Nacht ein System abkündigen.
Daher rate ich bei der gebotenen Langfristigkeit zur Vorsicht.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> IP-Symcon ist gut ... da gehe ich mit.
> 
> Generell bei Moeller habe ich das Problem, das die mal schnell über Nacht ein System abkündigen.
> Daher rate ich bei der gebotenen Langfristigkeit zur Vorsicht.



Ich hab mit ELV-FS20 angefangen, hab dann nahezu alle Heizkörper mit FHT80 ausgerüstet und bin gerade dabei eine Wago-SPS zu verbauen.
Und alle diese Systeme bringe ich mit IP-Symcon unter einen Hut. Solange es IP-Symcon gibt, mach ich mir keine Sorgen um Langfristigkeit 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mit ELV-FS20 angefangen, hab dann nahezu alle Heizkörper mit FHT80 ausgerüstet und bin gerade dabei eine Wago-SPS zu verbauen.
> Und alle diese Systeme bringe ich mit IP-Symcon unter einen Hut. Solange es IP-Symcon gibt, mach ich mir keine Sorgen um Langfristigkeit
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Nur könnte das ELV-Zeug etwas professioneller aussehen. Nagut, dann wäre es wieder etwas teuer. 

Ich will da niemandem etwas ausreden.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nur könnte das ELV-Zeug etwas professioneller aussehen. Nagut, dann wäre es wieder etwas teuer.
> 
> Ich will da niemandem etwas ausreden.
> 
> Frank



Von FS20 hab ich nur einige UP-Komponenten.
Die aktuellen FHTs sind ok. Die früheren waren vom Kunststoff echt sch....

Gruß
Dieter


----------

